# What are good bases for jerky marinade?



## dougmays (Apr 25, 2011)

i've been making jerky and been using teryaki as my base, didnt want to use soy since the cure makes it salty enough.  I was wondering what other base liquids you all use for beef jerky?  if i wanted a "mild" flavor could i use beef stock or chicken stock?


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 25, 2011)

I always use some soy, teriyaki and worcestershire in my base if I am making it from scratch. Otherwise I have been finding some really good marinades or packages lately that I just add water to and I really like it.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 25, 2011)

rbranster nailed it.  That's the base I use along with a bit of brown sugar or honey and some red pepper flakes for heat.  Fruit juice works well for the sweet also.  Garlic powder and onion powder, black pepper to taste.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 26, 2011)

fruit juice that's a good idea!  do you guys find that soy along with Tender Quick makes it a bit to salty?


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 26, 2011)

worcestershire, soy and catsup are the liquids in my marinade that I have perfected over the years

garlic powder, onion powder, white pepper, cayanne pepper, browm sugar, cure #1 and salt

equal parts of the soy and worcester, half that amount of catsup

cure by the amount of meat.

uncle lars Jerky

3C soy

3C worcester

1.5C catsup

3Tb garlic

3Tb onion

2Tb white pepper

1Tb black pepper

2Tb kosher Salt

2tsp Cayanne

1/3C brn sugar

1tsp cure #1 for each 5 LB meat

multipy recipe to make more marinade for larger amounts of meat

this is enough marinade for about 10# of meat

omit the salt if you use tenderquick

ad 1 tsp of liquid smoke if you use dehydrator instead of smoker

use lite soy if you are worried about too much salt but this recipe does not come out salty

once you make it a time or 2 you can adjust the peppers , onion and garlic to taste

marinade in fridge for at least 24 hrs before  drying

leave marinade liberally on the pieces when you dry , dont wipe off or pat dry

only use marinade once


----------

